# '90's dual line, striaght shaft Snapper trimmer



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

I just was given a late '90's Snapper dual line stright shaft trimmer. It runns ok but you have to dance to start it. Also for a dual line stright shaft it has no clutch??? Seems strange for a mid-range trimmer? Anyway anyone know who made these for Snapper and where I can get parts Snapper site does not even list trimmers as a current product line.


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

OK, put freash 50:1 pre-mix using Amsoil Sabre. It was running OK before, but now bogs when WOT?? Cleaned spark plug and oiled air filter??? Fuel pick-up looks good? Any ideas guys.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

If it has a H and L setting open the L about 1/4 turn and see it that helps. also you may have too much oil on the filter. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

*oil*

Ya, too much oil filter oil could be it. How do I know the right amount?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

shortlid said:


> I just was given a late '90's Snapper dual line stright shaft trimmer. It runns ok but you have to dance to start it. Also for a dual line stright shaft it has no clutch??? Seems strange for a mid-range trimmer? Anyway anyone know who made these for Snapper and where I can get parts Snapper site does not even list trimmers as a current product line.


Snapper has had units made by Poulan/Weedeater, IDC (Ryobi), and Mitsubishi that I know of. There may be others as well. If it does not have a clutch, I would suspect it's a Ryobi or Weedeater unit. A picture would help in identification.

Snapper does have some information on trimmers at their site, but you will need to have your model number to have any chance at tracking it down.


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

*Model #ST31SST*

It is a newwer snapper ST31SST.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, I can't locate any info on that model number.

Does this parts breakdown look anything like your trimmer?


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

Nope more stream lined housing


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

How about this one??


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

Yep that's it!!! thanks

Know who makes this unit?


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

*Troy-built also*

Troy-builts new units look identical on teh power head, still can't tell who makes the engine.

http://www.troybilt.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10001_14102_10129_55008_-1#


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Poulan / Weedeater made that unit for Snapper.


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

Not of great quaility then. Oh well it was free. What carb rebuild kit do I likely need then? Or can I just adjust it?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There should be a brand and model number located on the carburetor itself. Most likely a Walbro carburetor, but it could also be a Zama.

If you can post the info off the carburetor, we can find out which kit your carburetor takes. You could also try adjusting it first to see if it makes any difference before installing a kit.


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

Ok thanks


----------

